# Sites to learn html <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello,

i just decided I want to learn html code. Could you provide links to good places where you can learn html. Also, it would be nice if you showed me a free html editing program.

I don't know anything about html so please post basic, beginner links.

Thanks

I may not be able to reply again until the 30 of May (I'm on top of a moutain in the middle of PA and all they have is horrible dial-up, at least its not AOL)


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Notepad will do but most free text editors are better. Crimson Editor is what I use:
http://www.crimsoneditor.com/

For lessons try here:
http://www.w3schools.com/

and I find these guys really good for CSS stylesheets (Use HTML for content and CSS for style):
http://www.csscreator.com/css-forum/index.php


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://www.htmlgoodies.com/


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.w3.org has details information about everything that has to do with HTML 
But, it's a little confusing at first to navagate. They really need better web designers for that site


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Free HTML Editor said:


> The Free HTML Editor is a Drag and Drop Editor with Built-In FTP ! The CoffeeCup Free HTML Editor is a drag and drop HTML Editor with Built-in FTP uploading. It has wizards for tables, frames, forms and fonts and comes...
> 
> It has wizards for tables, frames, forms and fonts and comes with all HTML 4.0 and XHTML tags. The Free version also includes wizards for images, links and a Quickstart so you can create web pages fast.


Little HTML knowledge is needed for this, and on top of that, it's FREE!


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Try this... it's easy and it's free... http://www.accessv.com/~email/webpages/


----------



## Thamior (May 30, 2006)

and if you want more advanced help, and I hope im not infringing on the rules here, you can visit http://www.htmlforums.com , its helped me numerous times and some of the sites I used were already mentioned.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks everyone this will really help


----------



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

The best site to use is www.lissaexplains.com its a site for bigginners and everything is clearly explained. This is the site I used to learn it.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Make sure you have a good ad-blocker if you go on lissaexplains.com because she has really annoying ads that "talk" to you >_>

I've blocked every ad on that site, they get on my nerves. Once the site is fully ad-blocked, it's more pleasent to be around


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

*For lessons:* 
W3Schools - They've got great explanations and such, a very nice place to learn whatever you want. 

*Software:*
Nvu - The best of the best if you are looking for a free *W*hat *Y*ou *S*ee *I*s What *Y*ou *G*et (WYSIWYG) editor. It's basically Dreamweaver/Frontpage without the $400 price tag! :up: It's free and opensource.

You can also checkout my Web Resources page for other editors and anything web-related:
Web Resources


----------



## xxJackxx (Jun 13, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> Make sure you have a good ad-blocker if you go on lissaexplains.com because she has really annoying ads that "talk" to you >_>
> 
> I've blocked every ad on that site, they get on my nerves. Once the site is fully ad-blocked, it's more pleasent to be around


They drive me mad too!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Make sure you have a good ad-blocker if you go on lissaexplains.com because she has really annoying ads that "talk" to you >_>
> 
> I've blocked every ad on that site, they get on my nerves. Once the site is fully ad-blocked, it's more pleasent to be around


...what are some good ad blockers??


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you have Firefox, you can install one of these extensions

*Adblock*
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/10/

*Adblock Plus*
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cool, thanks...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Those ad-blockers can be troublesome though and may remove content that isn't ads. Just for example as of May 2004 (i don't have a current list) when set to block ads Norton blocked *any* image with the following sizes.



> 125x125
> 160x600
> 180x150
> 234x60
> ...


They are all common banner and ad sizes but if you used one of those sizes for a regular image it would be blocked as well. It also blocked images or content from specific directories which is how I got bitten... I had some images with text that were used as the titles for some pages that I had put in a folder called banners which norton also blocked...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok thanks for the ad blocker warning


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> Those ad-blockers can be troublesome though and may remove content that isn't ads. Just for example as of May 2004 (i don't have a current list) when set to block ads *Norton* blocked *any* image with the following sizes.
> 
> They are all common banner and ad sizes but if you used one of those sizes for a regular image it would be blocked as well. It also blocked images or content from specific directories which is how I got bitten... I had some images with text that were used as the titles for some pages that I had put in a folder called banners which *norton* also blocked...


You're using the crappy Norton Ad-blocker, what do you expect. All their blockers are crap.

Using the Ad-blocker extensions I mentioned for Firefox won't cause any problems. I'm not sure about _Adblocker Plus_ because I never tried it, but I've been using the _Adblocker_ extension in Firefox for over a year and never once had a problem with it. It only blocks what YOU tell it to block


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> You're using the crappy Norton Ad-blocker,


I don't use a ad blocker, I found out using my brothers machine. Personally I think it's borderline copyright infringement especially in my case where it was blocking legitimate content. If I owned a storefront and wanted to place an ad on the wall no one could block it. I don't see why that should be any different for my websites. Note I'm not referring to pop-ups and other such methods but for ads that appear on the page you are viewing.

Also note I own and run a few websites all of which are ad free but it's still my opinion if I want to serve ads then the the person viewing my site should have to see them. If they don't like it they can always go elsewhere.

Just my .02


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I don't use a ad blocker, I found out using my brothers machine. Personally I think it's borderline copyright infringement especially in my case where it was blocking legitimate content. If I owned a storefront and wanted to place an ad on the wall no one could block it. I don't see why that should be any different for my websites. Note I'm not referring to pop-ups and other such methods but for ads that appear on the page you are viewing.
> 
> Also note I own and run a few websites all of which are ad free but it's still my opinion if I want to serve ads then the the person viewing my site should have to see them. If they don't like it they can always go elsewhere.
> 
> Just my .02


I agree, it doesn't sound like there should be apps that block ads, that defeats their purpose. At least not very many people use them.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> I don't use a ad blocker, I found out using my brothers machine. Personally I think it's borderline copyright infringement especially in my case where it was blocking legitimate content. If I owned a storefront and wanted to place an ad on the wall no one could block it. I don't see why that should be any different for my websites. Note I'm not referring to pop-ups and other such methods but for ads that appear on the page you are viewing.
> 
> Also note I own and run a few websites all of which are ad free but it's still my opinion if I want to serve ads then the the person viewing my site should have to see them. If they don't like it they can always go elsewhere.
> 
> Just my .02


It's my opinion that if the ad is large and annoying and prevents you from browsing the Internet then you should have the right to block it. Am I talking all ads, No I'm not. I'm talking about when the ads "talk" to you or if they take a while to load. I have no problems with Flash ads on my connection, but for those on slower connections such as 56K, a few Flash ads can really slow you down.


Some ads force sound to come out of your speakers. *NO* ad should force how your computer behaves.
Some ad scripts give pop-ups, and sometimes to make more money the webmaster *may* set those pop-ups to be in large amounts. Getting 10+ pop-ups with each page view.
Some ads are pop-unders, same rules apply to pop-ups (webmaster can set 10+ at a time, clog your screen with ads).
Some ads float over *ALL* content, meaning anywhere on screen you click, you're clicking on an ad rather than your intended link to a page.
There are some ads that will disable certian functions of the mouse and/or browser toolbar. As stated before, *NO* ad should force the behavior of your computer.

Still think that an ad-blocker is a "borderline copyright infringement"? What about when the type of ad forces the behavior of my computer, isn't that an infringement on my rights as the owner of the computer. Even the W3C says that web documents should *NOT* in any way force the behavior of a User Agent. The ads that force sound out of your speakers or limit functionality of the mouse and/or browser toolbar *ARE* forcing the behavior of the computer and *ARE* infringing on my right to browse the Internet without it forcing behavior on my computer.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Just like a TV if you do not like the content switch the channel, if your computer connection is too slow go elsewhere...



> Some ads force sound to come out of your speakers. *NO* ad should force how your computer behaves.
> Some ad scripts give pop-ups, and sometimes to make more money the webmaster *may* set those pop-ups to be in large amounts. Getting 10+ pop-ups with each page view.
> Some ads are pop-unders, same rules apply to pop-ups (webmaster can set 10+ at a time, clog your screen with ads).
> Some ads float over *ALL* content, meaning anywhere on screen you click, you're clicking on an ad rather than your intended link to a page.
> There are some ads that will disable certian functions of the mouse and/or browser toolbar. As stated before, *NO* ad should force the behavior of your computer.


All of that is not what I'm referring too, I completely agree that no ads should be given through pop-ups. Nor should any code take control of your computer. I find sites like that as annoying as the next person... I simply don't go back. Tell you the truth I very rarely end up at sites like that to begin with.  I'm referring to what's on the page you clicked too.

Let's put this into an anology. This would be as if I took a book. Edited it then sold it as the original. That's copyright infringement.... Why should a web page be any different?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> Let's put this into an anology. This would be as if I took a book. Edited it then sold it as the original. That's copyright infringement.... Why should a web page be any different?


Then you might as well remove user style sheet functions in browsers. You can use your own custom style sheet settings, and view webpages in totally different colors and fonts than the webmaster wanted the page to be viewed in.

It's like going to a site with a blue background and changing it to red.

If you dislike ad-blockers because it changes how the page is supposed to look, then you have to agree that user style sheets is also a "bad' thing


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree but style sheets don't change the content, they change the way it looks, so the main idea of that page is still getting thru (and this all started with www.lissaexplains.com ,post 9). But I also agree that ads are going to far. I have recently seen the ones that acually say "Put me in your website and I will say what you want me to. To try, type text in the box below and I will say it," or it said something like that but it was using my speakers! I really like the Ads By Google, they are not crazy, they are all text :up: :up: :up: .


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Google ads are nice


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok this is going really off topic...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

it is...??...??


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

move this to the argument thread


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to go off of topic...: Covert215 do you live in PGH, I was just wondering because I do...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> it is...??...??


Yeah. 

Sites to learn HTML != Ad debate


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The word html pops up every once in a while


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

And who really cares, I mean if I tried to start a new thread about this stuff no one would come


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

yes...i am from pittsburgh

i hope that my avatar made that obvious


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah it did, just double checking...
I hope Ben will play/play good this season.


----------



## bamservices (Dec 24, 2004)

Here you can get some good training if you want to pay a little money. It cost me around 115.00 the take the HTML class and you will get a certificate when you complete the class. 

There are a lot of free websites that offer HTML training but you will learn more from the books, at least I do. Not only that you will have a reference book, you can use it later if needed.


Best of luck


----------



## LewisSellers (Jun 28, 2006)

If you want some cool effects you can visit the following link
you insert them in the meta tags and they can either open the pages through a circle or fade between pages.

for an example visit here -- www.lewis-sellers.com
you should be able to see that the pages fade between when you click on them and when you type in another address into the address bar you can see that it opens the next page out of a circle (some browsers ignore this)

visit this site for loads of those effects:

http://www.aim-higher.net/meta-transitions.asp

Hope this helps you

Lewis


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

What browsers does that actually work with? I've never seen it used.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

bamservices said:


> Here you can get some good training if you want to pay a little money. It cost me around 115.00 the take the HTML class and you will get a certificate when you complete the class.
> 
> There are a lot of free websites that offer HTML training but you will learn more from the books, at least I do. Not only that you will have a reference book, you can use it later if needed.
> 
> Best of luck


Where's the link or whatever??? I'm confused    .


----------

